# Fly line question



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm in the market for a new line for my 4 wt rod. Do any of you have experience with either Scientific Angler's SBT lines or RIO's Single-Handed-Spey lines? I'm looking for a line that will roll cast well. I've read good things about both lines but I have no personal experience with either.

Thanks.


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

I have always used Scientific Angler lines. I mostly try to get double taper to get twice the use. I rarely fish streams bigger than the mad so I don't need a weight forward.


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

Royal wulff ambush is my line of choice it shoots line great and I can skagit spey cast it a long distance with large streamers but if your looking for delicate presentation then this is not the way to go.


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

I am going to try the OPST commando on my single handed 5wt....I hear great things about it?????


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

Rustyolddad, I'll look forward to your report on the OPST line. I've seen youtube videos that the OPSkagit guys put out but I have never tried one of their lines.


----------

